# Imagination Station Kids on Track G sclae layout



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

This layout and the trains on it are designed with child engineers in mind. Kids get to operate the trains and push buttton accessories at children's homes, train shows, schools and pediatric hospitals. We still add and change things but the astroturf adds a nice touch. We don't have detailed scenery but kids love it. I guess that is why our name starts with Imagination. We are open to any kid friendly ideas. Thanks! Ken


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

very cool, great way to spread the hobby and get kids excited about something that's not on tv


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Yea, TV and computers and I pods and cell phones seem to be taking away from the train hobby. That's why I started the program to try to bring in some younger kids in who might not have been exposed and might not even know they have the interest. I was trying to help keep our hobby alive. I hope it's working, 6 million kids and 20 yrs. later. If it's not I may have wasted an aweful lot of money and time. But I don't think so. Thanks for the post. Ken ISKoT011


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

There are more photos of what this children's program does including photos of some of our equipment, kids operating trains and winners of prize give aways under the Railroadinovations name. Simply click on that name at the top or here on the left and when the list comes up click on view public profile and then go to the Album on the right side. May need to register, not sure! Ken


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Railroadinovations said:


> This layout and the trains on it are designed with child engineers in mind. Kids get to operate the trains and push buttton accessories at children's homes, train shows, schools and pediatric hospitals. We still add and change things but the astroturf adds a nice touch. We don't have detailed scenery but kids love it. I guess that is why our name starts with Imagination. We are open to any kid friendly ideas. Thanks! Ken


See how to view more photos above of kids running trains in our program.


----------

